# DIY Ghetto Skimmer



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I want to wait until I source out the best skimmer for my new acrylic sump (MAST auction buy). I have many options to look at and I rather spend the money for a good skimmer once instead of upgrading due to lack of planning. Enter the DIY ghetto skimmer. Tim posted a ghetto skimmer a couple of months ago which is why I thought about it. 2L pop bottle, pineapple plastic container, some air line and an air stone. It took me 20 minutes max and it seems to work okay. The pineapple container is kept in place by the pop bottle cap by putting a hole in the container and the screwing the cap back on tight. The bottom of the bottle was cut off to expose it to the water.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Ouch crappy pictures from tapatalk app. I guess it has to do with the quality of my iPhone 3G camera. Next time I'll wont be so lazy and you my SLR


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

SUPERB

It looks like a bong 

I am working on an in sump version. Basically the same thing as what you have except adding a maxi jet pump with eheim hose and a hole for water exit with some PVC. No cut off at the bottom to improve upon fresh water going in.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

You may find that you will have to silicone the pinapple container to the bottle cap. I had to because there was a small leak and it kept ruining the bubble flow upwards.

Edit I can't see but did you add some air holes into the pineapple container lid? Need that since you have airflow into the cup from down below.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Tim said:


> You may find that you will have to silicone the pinapple container to the bottle cap. I had to because there was a small leak and it kept ruining the bubble flow upwards.
> 
> Edit I can't see but did you add some air holes into the pineapple container lid? Need that since you have airflow into the cup from down below.


I just left the lid open on one side. I did think about a sealed unit with a pump as you mention. I'll probably be trying that next but first need to drink 2 more liters of pop


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Ghettoriffic!


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

lol I don't even drink pop so I buy it and dump it.

I am not sure I uploaded a pic of mine. I will have to get on that.


----------

